# Electrical Panel Label Material Requirements



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe you need a new engraving shop.

Pete


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like this GC telling the owner of a restaurant, I do work in, that running PVC conduit inside was illegal.

He told him if the building was on fire, the PVC would emit toxic fumes

I told him "don't be in here when it's on fire"


----------



## FDanz (Oct 9, 2013)

wirenut1110 said:


> Sounds like this GC telling the owner of a restaurant, I do work in, that running PVC conduit inside was illegal.
> 
> He told him if the building was on fire, the PVC would emit toxic fumes
> 
> I told him "don't be in here when it's on fire"


That's kind of the logic I was using here, too. My substations are not generally occupied unless there's work going on inside them and, if there was a fire in one of them, the only people that would be in there with it are firefighters who are wearing breathing protection. I feel that, if there's a fire in an electrical substation, there's probably plenty of other things giving off "toxic fumes" that should be worried about besides the little plastic labels.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

FDanz said:


> there's probably plenty of other things giving off "toxic fumes" that should be worried about besides the little plastic labels.


LOL yeah, I hope they didn't use plastic labels here sub station explosion :thumbup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Phenolic labels are generally always what's listed in job specs.


----------

